# Any info on Taunton hiring...



## PVD24 (Oct 22, 2003)

Anyone have any information on Taunton hiring off of the Civil Service List...? How many officers if they do hire?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## laxball33 (Mar 23, 2004)

I think they just hired like 8 guys. They work off a reserve list so you may never hear anything even if you're near the top of the list.


----------



## PVD24 (Oct 22, 2003)

This reserve list you speak of... how does that get established..? Is that from previous years.. or do they have to hire P/I's off the current list? Thanks for answering my questions...


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

PVD24 said:


> This reserve list you speak of... how does that get established..? Is that from previous years.. or do they have to hire P/I's off the current list? Thanks for answering my questions...


Ok, heres the deal I believe they have 10 guys left on there Permanent Intermittent List.
My friend is the next in line to get hired, I believe they will putting 2 more on after January from that P/I list. After they have exhausted the current intermittent list they will then hire a ton of P/I's and they will sit on the roster and get picked as openings occur. My friend was hired there almost 6 years ago as a P/I and has been waiting ever since.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

After those two in January are appointed (or shortly thereafter), that will bring a total of 10 officers hired in Taunton in a year; that will leave about 4 or 5 on the reserve list. Surely the city will appoint more to the reserve list off the current CS exam. But as the other posters noted, the wait can be long. However, once you're on that list every year counts towards your pension AND you never have to take the CS exam again. You're on that reserve list until you're appointed. Now, when does all this happen? Heaven knows! Just stay tuned in to the local media and any other "connections" you may have. Good luck! :beer:


----------

